# Any chance of Uber giving bonuses 2020



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


WTF are you talking about, Uber just takes, takes and takes some more.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

You have to think like Uber. What Uber would consider a bonus would be I will give you 500.00 but you have to give Uber back 1000.00 for a cleanup fee.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I want whatever Jimmy is smoking - must be good stuff!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a chance, in fact 2 chances. Slim and None.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> WTF are you talking about, Uber just takes, takes and takes some more.


I am not defending Uber just asking a question. This time last year I got a nice bonus before the IPO.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, I remember that bonus. However, I highly doubt we'll be seeing that again.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

There should be a worldwide
driver strike on IPO day..


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There should be a worldwide
> driver strike on IPO day..


I think that opportunity has passed.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> There is a chance, in fact 2 chances. Slim and None.


And Slim just left town.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I think that opportunity has passed.


I meant every year..


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


Kalanick took all the "Bonus" money &#128180; home


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There should be a worldwide
> driver strike on IPO day..


You can't strike if your not an employee. For every driver not turning on his app there will be one using it as a chance to make money and maybe catch a surge.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Try this thread.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Patriots out of playoffs that really makes me happy !



Cold Fusion said:


> Kalanick took all the "Bonus" money &#128180; home
> View attachment 404598


Didn't things start to go down hill when Travis left ?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

F


Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


They'll give out bonuses this year if they declare bancruptcy, get delisted off the exchange, then start another company and IPO again. They plan to do this each year to raise money.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberbrent said:


> F
> 
> They'll give out bonuses this year if they declare bancruptcy, get delisted off the exchange, then start another company and IPO again. They plan to do this each year to raise money.


Take that as a no.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Didn't things start to go down hill when Travis left ?


No. Way, way before he left


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


You mean you didnt get your yet?.... They said they will bonus you in the app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


That was HUSH MONEY.

NEVER TO HAPPEN AGAIN !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> That was HUSH MONEY.
> 
> NEVER TO HAPPEN AGAIN !
> View attachment 404712
> ...


Whatever it was it worked.


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There should be a worldwide
> driver strike on IPO day..


I agree. More surge for me.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Bonuses and Uber are two completely opposite words. Kidding me? 

But they are more than likely to send you a ping 15+ miles in a snowstorm at base now days, as i live in a very urban enough place to not fall for it.

While they try and make you drive through a surge cloud to get there. Thats for sure!

Or just send you the opposite direction where you just came from online, while approaching it online.

Thats the way to make the algo really freak out! LOL.

App OFF. Till they pay up!


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Good riddance. One less ant on the road


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Bonuses and Uber are two completely opposite words. Kidding me?
> 
> But they are more than likely to send you a ping 15+ miles in a snowstorm at base now days, as i live in a very urban enough place to not fall for it.
> 
> ...


Well said my friend. Uber is losing lots of quality drivers. I don't do snow and I don't to night time when raining.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Well said my friend. Uber is losing lots of quality drivers. I don't do snow and I don't to night time when raining.


I drive in everything but iced roads. I have low profiles. There is no way in ice.

I have driven so many miles in very rough conditions than most, yes.

Does it make it safer for Uber? Yes!

Do i see any incentive from it? ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Let alone any "bonus" from it. They simply DGAF about that point.

Just as easy to, "keep signing them up" is there incentive to you.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Well said my friend. Uber is losing lots of quality drivers. I don't do snow and I don't to night time when raining.


I dont do night time period... why deal with drunks, you dont get paid extra, yet you assuming all the risk of having unstable human beings in the car who can violently discharge bio-hazardous fluids.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


Yes theres a line forming at uber corporate..first come first served ..better get over there asap


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I drive in everything but iced roads. I have low profiles. There is no way in ice.
> 
> I have driven so many miles in very rough conditions than most, yes.
> 
> ...


 it's not about low profile.
Not even an Abrams Tank works on Ice








70 Ton controlled Drift &#128077; USA &#127482;&#127480; USA


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> View attachment 404610
> 
> Try this thread.


Appreciate the shout out and free advertisement of my post &#128076;


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Last year Uber gave out bonuses before IPO. Was that just a one time thing ? Anyone hear anything ?


Both companies will do no favors for drivers post IPO.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Kalanick took all the "Bonus" money &#128180; home
> View attachment 404598


Yeah, check out his fingers. Short penis, anyone?
https://www.livescience.com/49883-finger-length-in-men.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, check out his fingers. Short penis, anyone?
> https://www.livescience.com/49883-finger-length-in-men.html


My index finger is shorter than ring finger, Travis the opposite.
Frankly, I'd Trade it for Kalanick's $4+ billion personal fortune


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

For four billion dollars, I would trade in my cock


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Any chance of Uber giving bonuses 2020[/SIZE][/B]


Yes, bonuses for everyone!
But first, you have to email Rohit and let him know if $100 bills are fine or if you prefer all $20 bills.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I drive in everything but iced roads. I have low profiles. There is no way in ice.
> 
> I have driven so many miles in very rough conditions than most, yes.
> 
> ...


I have a Prius 2017 and the slightest bit of snow and the sensors get blocked. It's also hard to keep the windshield and wipers clean and clear. It's very low to the ground and snow builds up in the wheel wells. In the Northeast I may lose 3 to 4 days a year. The nighttime and rain is more a glare issue. I also rarely drive past 10 pm. for obvious reasons.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Bonuses and Uber are two completely opposite words. Kidding me?
> 
> But they are more than likely to send you a ping 15+ miles in a snowstorm at base now days, as i live in a very urban enough place to not fall for it.
> 
> ...


Yes I do not risk anything for Uber.



Uber's Guber said:


> Yes, bonuses for everyone!
> But first, you have to email Rohit and let him know if $100 bills are fine or if you prefer all $20 bills.


I was hoping for at least the jelly of the month club. The bonus that keeps on giving.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> it's not about low profile.
> Not even an Abrams Tank works on Ice
> 
> 
> ...


Great footage of the tank.



Cold Fusion said:


> My index finger is shorter than ring finger, Travis the opposite.
> Frankly, I'd Trade it for Kalanick's $4+ billion personal fortune


Travis is still the 3rd largest stockholder in Uber. With the stock coming off a low of 25 to its current 35 it's ridiculous.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I drive in everything but iced roads. I have low profiles. There is no way in ice.
> 
> I have driven so many miles in very rough conditions than most, yes.
> 
> ...


Same as you, drove the bad snow days for all apps. Even with food, could make $250-$300 on bad snow days. But I won't do ice, and no Lyft on snow days since they pay crap here.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> You mean you didnt get your yet?.... They said they will bonus you in the app.


I believe I got my new Uber car decal in 2019. My bonus was 1000 I'd say that makes us even.



Invisible said:


> Same as you, drove the bad snow days for all apps. Even with food, could make $250-$300 on bad snow days. But I won't do ice, and no Lyft on snow days since they pay crap here.


Those are great snow day profits. I thought of getting a Jeep renegade for those days but would not be cost effective. I don't blame you for the no on the ice days.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Take that as a no.


Everything good they take away.



Invisible said:


> Same as you, drove the bad snow days for all apps. Even with food, could make $250-$300 on bad snow days. But I won't do ice, and no Lyft on snow days since they pay crap here.


Pouring rain at night is hard no for me as well. Glare kills me.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Kalanick took all the "Bonus" money &#128180; home
> View attachment 404598


and garett camp ....


----------

